# isola d elba



## yosheryosh (Mar 4, 2013)

Any expats actually living on elba island? Would be interested in knowing how life is there.


----------



## isadora (Jun 21, 2015)

We are a retired couple currently living in Gozo, Malta, hoping to move to Elba Italy asap. We would be interested to knowing cost of renting a small apartment or house, cost of living, what documents we need to register for a residency permit and medical facilities available to UK pensioners. In fact, anything is of interest ! We shall holday there first before moving but any info now would be appreciated.


----------

